# My Fire is a DUD! Experience Amazon help for the first time!



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

My Fire is a mess!  It won't stop crashing!  Nothing works.  I'm on chat tech support.  We are erasing and restarting.  Cross your fingers.

And it's toast.  I got a dud.  It'll have to be replaced!  UGH!!! ANOTHER DAY ON KINDLE WATCH!

ETA: Decided to just return this one and try to get one locally.  I hope I can.  They did give me $10 for my troubles.  LOL!


----------



## StarlaRamcy (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope it gets either fixed or you'll get another one.
What I don't understand is why some work smoothly and others not. 
So weird.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

StarlaRamcy said:


> What I don't understand is why some work smoothly and others not. So weird.


With a bleeding edge/Rev. 1.0 product, it would be weird if every unit was consistent. I haven't bothered, but if you checked back at forums like this on day 1 of the iPad, I'd be shocked to find it worked the same for everyone.

There are pluses and minuses to being an early adopter. One plus is that you can discover new uses and perhaps be the first the report them on a board like this.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

GREAT NEWS! The Best Buy unit seems great. Not one hiccup. The dud is headed back to Amazon via UPS.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you got the wrong version, The kindle lemon?  LOL..

Glad it worked out with getting a new one.  That experience is never fun, always frustrating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

with several hundred thousand devices shipped -- not to mention the Touches too -- it's not completely surprising that a few don't work right. . . .but it is pretty sucky when you're the one that gets the dud.  Glad you found one locally!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder if I should Open my sons and mine today to make sure its works. I would hate for him to open it christmas morning and it not work.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes you should real quick.  Never hurts to make sure it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PhillyGuy said:


> With a bleeding edge/Rev. 1.0 product, it would be weird if every unit was consistent. I haven't bothered, but if you checked back at forums like this on day 1 of the iPad, I'd be shocked to find it worked the same for everyone.
> 
> There are pluses and minuses to being an early adopter. One plus is that you can discover new uses and perhaps be the first the report them on a board like this.


Not to mention, even with later devices, a dud can come from the factory....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> I wonder if I should Open my sons and mine today to make sure its works. I would hate for him to open it christmas morning and it not work.


I don't know what to tell you: I think chances are teeny tiny that you'll have a bad one, but, yeah, it's not great to have a cool new toy on Christmas morning that doesn't work.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Crystal How long did you play on it before it started acting up.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I wonder if I should Open my sons and mine today to make sure its works. I would hate for him to open it christmas morning and it not work.


That is a tough call - I asked a similar question yesterday since I got two for Christmas gifts for two of my sons. I also got a third Fire for me and I'm for sure going to open it as soon as I get to it. Here's my Christmas morning plan: "if" my son's has a problem Christmas morning, I'll give him mine. ....Easy to say now! The other son is in Oregon (far away from south Louisiana) so he'll be on his own....


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I say open it and make sure all is good.  Then use the box it came in as a joke present for them.  Make them hunt for the present.  Or nest the box in box after box just for fun.  Or just have it out in the open on xmas morning, like the commercials where the gadget is sitting out with a bow on it.  Do it!!!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I wonder if I should Open my sons and mine today to make sure its works. I would hate for him to open it christmas morning and it not work.


Definitely. The one I am waiting for today will be a present for my family, but I am going to open and make sure it works.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

DH said I couldn't open them but he would check them both out tonight


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> DH said I couldn't open them but he would check them both out tonight


Understandable, but you must be dissapointed! At least they will be check.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> I say open it and make sure all is good. Then use the box it came in as a joke present for them. Make them hunt for the present. Or nest the box in box after box just for fun. Or just have it out in the open on xmas morning, like the commercials where the gadget is sitting out with a bow on it. Do it!!!


LOL, I like your stinkin' thinkin'! I have my kids so confused on Christmas morning they aren't sure if the packages with their names on them are really their's.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

jlee745 said:


> Crystal How long did you play on it before it started acting up.


Pretty much instantly! I was able to get Wifi set up but even the welcome screens with the arrows telling you what is what crashed on me. Anything I did led to either a reset or an app just closing.


----------

